# The Australian licence switch



## kate0680 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

I've searched all over the net about this and i've been meaning to go into the DVLA, but i haven't had a chance.

Does anybody know if i can exchange my Australian P2 Licence for an English licence?

I'm 30 years old and have been on my P2's for approx 6 years. I've got a clean driving history and have no intensions of going back to oz any time soon.

I'd really hate to have to start from scratch again. So i was hoping somebody may have had the same circumstances and may know something about it.

Cheers


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

im afraid I dont know what a P2 is (I got my queensland licence in about 1985 ish) but I drove here on my aussie licence for a year or so and then just sent it in with a form to transfer to a UK one. It was pretty simple but it does worry me that they kept the Qld one as I dont have any proof of an australian licenec for when I eventually go home.

Id recommend recording the number just in case. 

I think you can go on an aussie licence for a year. (no test to change over btw)


----------



## kate0680 (Jul 4, 2010)

temporary said:


> im afraid I dont know what a P2 is (I got my queensland licence in about 1985 ish) but I drove here on my aussie licence for a year or so and then just sent it in with a form to transfer to a UK one. It was pretty simple but it does worry me that they kept the Qld one as I dont have any proof of an australian licenec for when I eventually go home.
> 
> Id recommend recording the number just in case.
> 
> I think you can go on an aussie licence for a year. (no test to change over btw)


thanks for the reply.

Sorry i should have specified that its a NSW P2 (provissional) Licence. So is not a full licence as such. I've been in the UK for 3.5 years now, so i can no longer drive on my aussie licence legally. I've been in touch with the RTA back home and there is no way i can do my DQT (Driver qualification test) out of the country. Which is a bit lousy if you ask me, considering its just one of those "virtual" driving tests on a computer.

Would hate to think that i'd have to start from scratch in another country just because i haven't passed a bloody computer test.


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

kate0680 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Sorry i should have specified that its a NSW P2 (provissional) Licence. So is not a full licence as such. I've been in the UK for 3.5 years now, so i can no longer drive on my aussie licence legally. I've been in touch with the RTA back home and there is no way i can do my DQT (Driver qualification test) out of the country. Which is a bit lousy if you ask me, considering its just one of those "virtual" driving tests on a computer.
> 
> Would hate to think that i'd have to start from scratch in another country just because i haven't passed a bloody computer test.


I have looked at this aswell as I am cuurently on a P2 Class Licence Australia Queensland, I did contact the DVLA UK and after much dicussion I was told it could happen once they looked at time on current licence, ie a complete change over to uk B class, However the AUSTRALIAN vehicle weight of up to 4.5 ton is not recognized for a C1 Class Heavey vehicle in the uk (vehicle only to 3.5 ton)

Just for the record a Australain P1 or P2 drivers licence is a FULL licence it is not a learner licence unlike the uk Provisional Licence.

I did also find Out that if you were to apply for a UK provisonal licence as a former overseas licence holder you can drive on your own without a uk full licence driver with you.

I guess you would just have to make the old Drivers licence current agian


----------



## kate0680 (Jul 4, 2010)

warrigal said:


> I have looked at this aswell as I am cuurently on a P2 Class Licence Australia Queensland, I did contact the DVLA UK and after much dicussion I was told it could happen once they looked at time on current licence, ie a complete change over to uk B class, However the AUSTRALIAN vehicle weight of up to 4.5 ton is not recognized for a C1 Class Heavey vehicle in the uk (vehicle only to 3.5 ton)
> 
> Just for the record a Australain P1 or P2 drivers licence is a FULL licence it is not a learner licence unlike the uk Provisional Licence.
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC!!! Thats so what i wanted to hear  So did you end up trading yours in the end?

Better go into the DVLA and see if i get given the same info.

Thanks for the posts guys. much appreciated.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

kate0680 said:


> FANTASTIC!!! Thats so what i wanted to hear  So did you end up trading yours in the end?
> 
> Better go into the DVLA and see if i get given the same info.
> 
> ...


No You have to be a Resident of the UK for 185 days. I'am Not their yet.

All I want a Uk licence for is for a Holiday trip so I can drive a vehicle.

I do think your Australian DL would have to be current and a open drivers licence.
Licences in Australia Prices are rising to over $150 for 5 years.

UK DVLA SUCK big time, Their even Worse than Queensland Transport and their pretty bad now


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

warrigal said:


> No You have to be a Resident of the UK for 185 days. I'am Not their yet.
> 
> All I want a Uk licence for is for a Holiday trip so I can drive a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Can't you drive in Europe on your aussie licence? I have both aussie and UK licences and never had problems with either when renting or driving overseas for holidays. Usually need to take the UK paper counterpart with you, which is easy to forget!

I thought a P1 or P2 licence was still provsional and to get the full licence you have to pass another test of some sort? It's only a new thing so only ever had L's and P's.

I exchanged my NSW licence for a UK one in 2005, I did this by mail. It was very easy but did have to send my passport away with it. Then the next trip I went home, I went into the RTA and said I had lost my licence and got another aussie one!

UK licence comes in very handy so good luck to you!

Megs


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Can't you drive in Europe on your aussie licence? I have both aussie and UK licences and never had problems with either when renting or driving overseas for holidays. Usually need to take the UK paper counterpart with you, which is easy to forget!
> 
> I thought a P1 or P2 licence was still provsional and to get the full licence you have to pass another test of some sort? It's only a new thing so only ever had L's and P's.
> 
> ...


Not A C1 Class Truck/ Lorry/ type vehicle, The DVLA UK will not accept the Australian C Class vehicle (vehicle up to 4.5 Ton) Light Trucks, and Large Vans etc
There C1 class licence is 3500 kg to 7500 kg
Yes you are correct for P1 to P2 licence Australia
There is a Hazarard perception test. to get P2
I am over 25 and on P2 licence one year I don't have to do it, just wait a year and apply for Open Licence.

How did you get a uk licence without surrendering your Australian one ??? and you would of had to be a resident 185 days

My undrstanding is the uk dvla will only realy accept a open driving licence from Australia to change over and then you only get a B class, (vehicles up to 3500 KG)
I would still have to get Provisional entilement for C1 vehicle and then sit theory and practical tests, but only after 185 days as a resident.

I am realy still trying to work it out myself, The UK DVLA are realy Difficult
I was told I had to be a resident of the UK for tax purposes

A UK person can come to Australia drive a vehicle on there UK Licence, after 6 months that can say they are a tempory resident and provided they have a address,(and that could be a friends address) there licence can be changed over to a Australian Licence with one No practical test.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

warrigal said:


> Not A C1 Class Truck/ Lorry/ type vehicle, The DVLA UK will not accept the Australian C Class vehicle (vehicle up to 4.5 Ton) Light Trucks, and Large Vans etc
> There C1 class licence is 3500 kg to 7500 kg
> Yes you are correct for P1 to P2 licence Australia
> There is a Hazarard perception test. to get P2
> ...


Warrigal,

I had to surrender my aussie licence but as I said, when I went back to australia for a visit I went to RTA and got another one (I said I lost it and got it replaced). I had a standard NSW licence and they UK gave me the following: B, BE, B1 and fkp.

I didn't do any tests in UK at all but I think it has changed. You can drive in UK for upto 1 year but if you stay longer, I can't imagine you getting caught.

I had been in the UK for nearly 2 years when I applied but didn't have to prove it. Just sent them the application, aussie licence, proof of address and my passport. You had to have a full Australian licence, not P's but it could have changed, it was in 2005.

Good luck.

Megs


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Warrigal,
> 
> I had to surrender my aussie licence but as I said, when I went back to australia for a visit I went to RTA and got another one (I said I lost it and got it replaced). I had a standard NSW licence and they UK gave me the following: B, BE, B1 and fkp.
> 
> ...


An Australian P 2 Is a Full Drivers licence its not a Learners nor is it like the UK Provisional which is a Learners.
The UK DVLA must not have returned your Surrended Licence to the NSW RTA , Because if they had you wouldn't have, had still a current NSW Licence, for Aussie licence would have been cancelled.
Yes you can drive inthe UK for up to a year, thats what I have found too, But it is only the equivelent vehicle to a UK B class vehicle (up to 3500KG) and does not include LGV or C1 Class Vehicle 3500KG to 7500KG 
Its good you where given the trailer endorsement as well as it is a complete test for it in the uk now, but only after you hold a B class for 1 year
Even if I had a Heavey vehicle licence Australia I still would not be permitted to drive HGV or LGV in the UK on current Licence, Only UK licences or EU Licences.
I went to the UK DVLA Government gateway website where I could apply for a UK Provisional , order Application forms etc, and Did a Online application for a UK Provisional, plus entilements etc, but because I didn't have a UK address and had not been in the uk 185 days, I could not get it, but my Credit card still got charged for the 50 GBP (arround $100 AUD)

I now have got all the application forms but until I am in the UK I can't use them and I have to be a resident 185 days before I can apply.

So the answer is still out their for me anyway, I have tryed to get a EU licence from other EU country only to find that the WEBSITE I found was a Scam (I lost $614 AUD)


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

warrigal said:


> An Australian P 2 Is a Full Drivers licence its not a Learners nor is it like the UK Provisional which is a Learners.
> The UK DVLA must not have returned your Surrended Licence to the NSW RTA , Because if they had you wouldn't have, had still a current NSW Licence, for Aussie licence would have been cancelled.
> Yes you can drive inthe UK for up to a year, thats what I have found too, But it is only the equivelent vehicle to a UK B class vehicle (up to 3500KG) and does not include LGV or C1 Class Vehicle 3500KG to 7500KG
> Its good you where given the trailer endorsement as well as it is a complete test for it in the uk now, but only after you hold a B class for 1 year
> ...



When you surrender your aussie licence they used to destroy it so it doesn't get sent back to oz.

Why do you want a UK licence so badly if you're only going on a holiday? Are you planning on living in the UK or europe? They are for people living and working in the UK so that's probably why the DLVA are being difficult or uninterested. 

You can drive anywhere in UK and Europe with your aussie licence, you can also get a International Licence permit before you go but I've never needed it. I wouldn't bother trying until you meet the criteria in any country and any websites offering them that aren't official will just be scammers!


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

mfowler said:


> When you surrender your aussie licence they used to destroy it so it doesn't get sent back to oz.
> 
> Why do you want a UK licence so badly if you're only going on a holiday? Are you planning on living in the UK or europe? They are for people living and working in the UK so that's probably why the DLVA are being difficult or uninterested.
> 
> You can drive anywhere in UK and Europe with your aussie licence, you can also get a International Licence permit before you go but I've never needed it. I wouldn't bother trying until you meet the criteria in any country and any websites offering them that aren't official will just be scammers!


I would be only allowed to drive a B class vehicle (car) (vehicle up to 3500KG) only I need the equivelent of a C1 class Licence Vehicle 3500 kg to 7500KG ,( A licence any UK person can have anyway because there licenced in B class).
The Australian heavy vehicle licences the Smallest or equivelent licene To the UK C1 is LR (light ridgid) , I can't get a LR licence for at least a year in Australia depite the fact that I am now 43 years old. (In the Uk a person can drive a truck /lorry at 18)
I do have a Internatinal Driving permit but without the equivelent licence for vehicles over 3500 KG, a IDP is useless. I have a IDP for B and C Class.

Wheather I come to the UK to Travel or Work I still need to be able to drive without resictions. (Drive a Motor home)
And the UK Now will not accept the Australian C Class ( Vehicles to 4.5 ton)
That is what I have been told by the UK DVLA, They won't change any licence over until a person has been a resident of the UK for 185 days, So the only option is another countrys EU Driving licence.


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

any one else find a solution to this problem, 

a uk or eu licence can be changed over in Australia ( any state no problem and no tests)


----------



## bob_shirl (Mar 23, 2013)

warrigal said:


> any one else find a solution to this problem,
> 
> a uk or eu licence can be changed over in Australia ( any state no problem and no tests)


Thanks for the peply all. My Aust Drivers Licence was a open Licence i was able to drive allmost any car truck ect but the uk one is just for a car .thank


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2013)

I am Australian n live in Spain . I tried to change my Ozzie licence to Spanish . The traffico (RTA) in Spain told me I could not exchange my licence . I have been driving with my Ozzie licence for 13 years. Two years ago I had a accident n was asked to produce my licence . I was fined n told I can't drive with my Australian licence. I applied for a international driving licence on line from Australia. I went back home last year n renewed my international licence for the second time. I am trying to exchange my Ozzie licence to a English one. I just got my spouse visa n need to be a resident of Uk for 185 days before I can exchange my NSW Gold licence Get a international driving licence from Oz n it took 3weeks . I think it was $30 (AUD) .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is nearly 3 years old.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops sorry will check the dates for future replies .


----------

